# My computer shuts down for no reason



## devilboy99 (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't figuare out the problem about my computer can anyone help me out??? I asked someone else before and they said it was the heat sink processer and hired someone to replace it isn't doing anything still shutting down, any help would be great.


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

Lets assume that heat as an issue has been ruled out. My personal guess would be leaking capacitors: http://www.badcaps.net/ident/ This has been an issue for a while (Google "leaking capacitors") but because of age seems to be very prevalent at the moment.

Second guess: Your power supply is going.

Both of these would require a shop to investigate properly, although in many but not all cases you can see leaking capacitors. View my link above.

.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

You really need to list what components you have in your computer. Also, be sure to tell us about your power supply (brand name, wattage, amps per rail as listed on the side or back of supply). Last, but not least, please download and run the SensorView program under my signature area and post that information so we can look at it. For the Sensorview program, test the temperatures for both at-rest and Under-stress.

Post back with questions/concerns/ideas.


----------



## crazy420rc (Oct 25, 2004)

it could be a number of things that your system is shutting down....it could be power supply, graphics card, processor, or even incompatable software you've recently installed. try booting your computer in safe mode and see if the problem still exists. if not, it's probably a software issue, uninstall any software you may have recently installed and go from there. if you still have issues then call up some local computer repair shops and ask them if the do free hardware diagnostics. also try checking your event viewer to see if there are any issues there. private message me if any of this confuses you.
good luck


----------



## devilboy99 (Aug 31, 2006)

*hi*

what components do you need??? , also what am I suppose to look for when
I download sensor view???


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

You need motherboard, CPU, video card, power supply watts and brand name, plus amps on each rail (listed on side of power supply). Also, post all what sensor view shows, just give a screen shot if that is easier. IT should show temps, voltages, and fan speeds.

Note: If you don't know some of that, then download the Everest program under my signature and it will tell you all except the power supply information.


----------



## devilboy99 (Aug 31, 2006)

*hi*

sorry for not replying in awhile how do I screen shot????


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

devilboy99 said:


> sorry for not replying in awhile how do I screen shot????


Press *PrtScr*, go Start menu > All Programs > Accessories > Paint, press Ctrl+V, and then Ctrl+S to save the file.
This takes a snapshot of the whole Desktop.
If you press *Alt+PrtScr*, then you take a snapshot of the active window only.
If the PrtScr key doesn't seem to work, press F-Lock once and try again.


----------



## devilboy99 (Aug 31, 2006)

ok how do I put the picture on the post


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Under the Reply to Thread area, there's the Additional Options area. Press the Manage Attachments button in the Attach Files box, and a new dialog box pops up. (If you haven't already allowed Pop-Ups from the TSF site, you can do it now; or keep Ctrl pressed when pressing the Manage Attachments button). Click the Browse button, and locate the file you want to attach. Press Open. The Browse box closes; press the Upload button. Repeat for as many times as the files you need to attach. When finished, press the Close this Window button at the bottom of the Manage Attachements pop-up box. Make sure you've also written what you want in the Reply to Thread box, and press Submit Reply.


----------



## devilboy99 (Aug 31, 2006)

*hi*

It will not let upload the file


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Then it is either a non-supported file type, or a very big file of a supported type. If it is a screenshot, then it typically would be a 24-bit bmp; when in Paint, instead of selecting Save select Save As and choose jpg - that will turn out a much smaller file in size.


----------



## devilboy99 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Hi*

this is the senor view screen shot, sorry you guys are going to have to save than enlarge it. Heres the rest i think if you need more tell me


----------



## booste (Sep 14, 2010)

i wouldnt even try. just take it to a computer repair place like www.mytechteam.net to get it fixed. that way you at least know that it will be done right.


----------

